

How I reached 2 million downloads on the app store - joemanaco

Last week I crossed the two million total downloads mark with my apps.<p>The apps are all build with a cross-translator called Monkey (http://www.monkeycoder.co.nz), but I'm currently switching to cocos2d-x.<p>I'm happy to answer any questions you all have.<p>Feel free to read my blog post about it:<p>http://intermediaware.com/blog/how-i-reached-2000000-downloads-on-the-app-store
======
josuegio
Hi, did you mean that just creating more apps you could reach 2M downloads?
could you share more about, Search App optimization, or if you have some
share-feature or something that can explain more about your success?

Best,

